# Illinois Wrist Watch



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

My interest lies mainly with pocket watches but I do have this lovely 1926 Illinois 17 jewel wrist watch.

I just thought you may like a look


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely!, just lovely :notworthy:

*JEALOUS!*

What size is it perchance?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful looking watch, I too am envious !


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Mel, I'll get back to you with the size, not sure but can find out.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm, I've had a look around and I'm not sure but the movement measures 27mm across. Any help ?


----------

